# Emergency Dash To The Vets



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

At 8 o clock last night our daughter saw her two Huskies playing in the garden with a packet of Ibruprofen.
Some tablets were missing.
She phoned the vets who advised her to visit asap.

Both dogs were given a morphine type jab which made them sick.

Bill for after hours £306

This morning both are fine.

Dave p


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

FYI "soda crystals" can be used to make the animal sick quickly (though not as quickly as jab). Also possibly not recommended for anything acidic/bleach.

BUT - **always speak to vets first** to get instructions/confirmation, but this may help if you are abroad/middle of nowhere.... Also if you try the DIY route you can't monitor the animal which may be needed depending on what was eaten and over what time period. Mel reiterates; ALWAYS SPEAK TO VET!

(Mel is vet nurse)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad they are ok Dave. That's the main thing.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice to hear they are ok  

I would have asked for some of the morphine as well to take the shock out of the bill :wink:


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Very pleased to know they are both alright.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to let our lab play with a ball and bones. Never though of Ibruprofen. Don't think it will catch on.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank goodness no harm done (other than financial) Dave

Aldra


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> At 8 o clock last night our daughter saw her two Huskies playing in the garden with a packet of Ibruprofen.
> Some tablets were missing.
> She phoned the vets who advised her to visit asap.
> 
> ...


Glad the dogs are ok Dave,

my old terrier once ate a box of my wifes tranquilisers. Phoned the vet and they advised me to give him mustard. Force feed the mustard and he threw the lot up about 15 minutes later.

Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Vets minimum charge is £120 for out of hours .

Princess p did say that they did have a lot of vomit to clean up :lol: 

Noe dogs need to have tests to ensure no kidney , liver damage was done.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You did the right thing Dave, money never comes into it when they need help.

We have had a few reckless emergency runs to our vet as well. Usually when one of them comes back after chasing a Deer, with their chest ripped wide open. 8O 

It sounds like the speedy treatment will mean no long term after affects.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad the dogs are ok. Hope no kidney or Liver damage done.


----------

